
Rep. Devin Nunes can’t sue Twitter over statements by fake cow, judge rules - danso
https://www.fresnobee.com/news/nation-world/national/article243664982.html
======
aspenmayer
> Judge Marshall disagreed with Nunes and Biss’ arguments, saying previous
> court cases had already settled that Section 230 applies even if the company
> does show bias in what content it allows people to post.

> Marshall’s ruling does not mean this case has been dismissed. Rather,
> Marshall is removing Twitter as a defendant on the case, leaving the case
> pending against the two parody Twitter accounts and Mair. But it’s a blow to
> Nunes nonetheless, as he was trying to push Twitter into revealing the
> identities of the two accounts, who have been mocking him online
> anonymously.

